# West Nyack, NY - 2008 mega cab stuff 4S in NY



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have power amp steps 4 months old $1000
Western truck side complete $900 with pockets $700 with out
Also have a set of drop pockets upto 6 inch lift will work on $300
Weather guard floor mats $100
Speaker box dual 10 inch kickers speaker with amp $500
All obo
Pick up only might meet if semi local
Located 10994 NY


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Didn't know Weather Guard made interior floor mats, could you be mistaken and meant to post Weather Tech?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry yes


----------

